# Myrtle and Marmalde update



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey, sorry I haven't posted any photos for such a long time, 
I've been busy with web design projects for clients. 
Haven't managed to take any photos for such a long time, I only get on the forum for a few mins a week to take a look around.
I have some time off now so I thought I would post a couple snaps of the girls.
Hopefully get some better ones of them this month.

Myrtle on the top of the glasses cabinet, new chilling hangout.










Marmalade










Marm loves her cat tree










Posing for the camera.










Marmalade










Lazy days










Myrtle again.









Hope you like


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Absolutely stunning Matt! They are very beautiful girls & photogenic too!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!! What a pair!!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning cats...beautiful pics.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are fantastic pictures, of two truly stunning cats you have,


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Pics..


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics, love the colours in your kitties!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

The Girls look as stunning as ever Matt.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Many thanks for the kind comments everyone.


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow!! Great pics. 
Myrtle and Marmalade are both gorgeous!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow they r amazing kitties !!!  i love marm


----------

